# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تهران یا غیرتهران؟

## majidsa520

سلام دوستان
به نظرتون رشته های فنی-مهندسی دانشگاه های تهران چقدر با شهرستان مثلا تبریز فرق میکنه؟منظورم از نظر 1.امکانات و 2.بازار کار هست
و اینکه ارزشش رو داره شهر خودمو(تبریز)ول کنم و با هزارتامشکل بیام برق شهید بهشتی؟یا همون برق تبریز بخونم؟بازار کار خیلی خیلی برام مهمه

----------


## Prison Break

اگر شرایطش رو دارید خب مشخصه که بهتره که بیاید تهران ولی اگه شرایط براتون سخت میشه نه ارزششو نداره و همون تبریز درس بخونید بهتره
بازار کار هم بیشتر مهارتی هست واسه اینجور رشته ها و خیلی ربطی به دانشگاهی که میخونید نداره

----------


## Diamond76

> سلام دوستان
> به نظرتون رشته های فنی-مهندسی دانشگاه های تهران چقدر با شهرستان مثلا تبریز فرق میکنه؟منظورم از نظر 1.امکانات و 2.بازار کار هست
> و اینکه ارزشش رو داره شهر خودمو(تبریز)ول کنم و با هزارتامشکل بیام برق شهید بهشتی؟یا همون برق تبریز بخونم؟بازار کار خیلی خیلی برام مهمه


اگه برات ممکنه و مشکلی نیس تهران بهتره خب،قطعا سطح علمی دانشگاه های تهران بهتره

----------


## باانو

تهران برات بهتره  چون فارغ التحصیل بشی یا حین تحصیل کار گیرت میاد موقعیت ش خوبه

----------


## 2013films

دانشگاه دولتی باشه ، هر جای ایران باشه ، فقط دور دانشگاه آزاد و غیر انتفاعی رو خط بکش ، دانشگاه دولتی هر جا باشه خوبه

تبریز هم چیزی از تهران کم نداره بخوای هزینه تراشی کنی عزیز

----------


## Ali.psy

*در رشته های مهندسی مهارت و حرفه شما مهم تره ولی خب امکانات و موقعیت های خوبی در تهران پیدا میشه مشکلی نداشته باشی بیا اول بهشتی بعد تبریز بزن*

----------


## majidsa520

> *در رشته های مهندسی مهارت و حرفه شما مهم تره ولی خب امکانات و موقعیت های خوبی در تهران پیدا میشه مشکلی نداشته باشی بیا اول بهشتی بعد تبریز بزن*


داداش شما تبریز میخونین...کلا تبریز رو در چه وضعی میبینید؟

----------

